# Puberty (11 year old boy)



## Jyotsna (Sep 24, 2004)

My son is 11 and is in puberty officially. Recently he showed me his hairy privates (he covered them up, then I looked














).

He also has gotten thicker mustache hair and now the peach fuzz has grown in for his beard. He has been wearing deoderant for over a year.

Well, now he has a new thing...he has nipples now, with a hard something behind them. the ped said they will be like that for about 2 years, then fade away. Is this right? My son is wearing jackets to cover them up.

Funny thing is that we were talking about being a mammal, and how all mammals have breast. I wondered why he got so upset about that! LOL

Anyone else have son with these?


----------



## sbm1001 (Jun 2, 2005)

My 13 y.o. doesn't have these, but I've read it's common for boys to have tender, slightly swollen breasts in the early years of puberty. Maybe this is what the dr was referring to.

That's great he showed you his hairy bits. My ds wouldn't dream of it! lol I had to hear it from my 5 y.o. (he walked in on his brother going to the bathroom) that ds1 had hair on his boy parts.









Shannon


----------



## Lucky. (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm trying to think back to when I was a kiddo. I think I remember some slightly painful nipples for a while, but it was nothing too big a deal.

The hair though, I never showed that to my mom. That is still cracking me up...


----------



## Jyotsna (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm a single mom, and that may be part of it. Let me give you something else to crack up about. My son spends parenting time with his dad, and I asked him if he has talked to his dad about his puberty, hair and nipples. He told me that his dad won't talk about it, further more, he has never seen his dads privates nor his hair, but once they took a shower together and his dad wore his underwear in the shower. Oh dear! How is my son supposed to get positive feelings about his manhood if his own father can't be open with him. I cracked up (nearly layed an egg!) when my son told me about the shower!


----------



## senmom (Jan 12, 2007)

These are the times I wish I had my mom to ask these questions! My ds is 10.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

My oldest is b'H about to turn 10. He's not at all in puberty. Yet.










I am so not ready for this.


----------

